# who remembers this boy??



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Smokey....... the lovely boy who TDM (ever so kindly picked up and baby sat for me) until he could come here to live, he was a tiny kit back then, here he is today, he is such a lovely boy. He is maturing lovely, in the new year he will be getting Vasectomised.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

he's grown even more since I saw him last time. He's such a cute boy, in looks and temperament. I can't wait to see him again next time


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

he really is growing well now.  Glad you like him L(


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Hes lovely!x


----------

